# Sativa from nirvana



## SHOT (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all

I'm dealing with nirvana and i already ordered regular white widow pack. Now i want to order a sativa strain from nirvana also, they have affordable prices. I'm thinking to order sterling haze feminized. Anyone has tried it? And what is your opinion about it? I'm searching for a strong sativa with a sweet flavor thats why i chose sterling haze. If there is any other suggestions feel free to reply. 
Here is the direct link:
https://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/790-sterling-haze-feminized-seeds.html
Thank u.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 19, 2016)

I have some free seeds from Nirvana.   They are sativa dominant.   Not sure on the strain, I've grown it out since but overfed it early in a ruined it.ill be sending another girl in bloom in a few weeks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2016)

Hazes can get quite big--tall and willowy--and they can take a long time to flower--12 weeks or so.  You might want to look for something else for indoors unless you have a large space and don't care that it will take 3 months to flower.  Do they have any C99 or a hybrid of it?


----------



## SHOT (Jul 20, 2016)

Yarddog goodluck with your grow dude.
Ohh, i have a really small growbox... then hazes isnt the right choice. And they dont c99 or hybrids of it. The Hemp Goddess if u have any idea of another seedbank that sell good sativas with affordable prices i would mind. Actually i need a strain to use it in my home when i'm studying. It would help me to relax a bit and to give me some energie with a sweet taste. I'm asking u guys because u have experienced different strains. Thanks for your help goddess


----------



## yarddog (Jul 20, 2016)

If you are low on space, you need to be looking for short bushy indica strains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Friend just brought us some Northern Lights,,Zeta Zage,,and some Brownies from Colorado. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2016)

Well my personal favorite sativa is Satori, breeder is Mandala  Some times of the year, you can buy directly from Mandala.  Or there is a list of resellers on their site.  It smokes like a sativa, but it can be kept smaller than most sativas and has a 9-10 week flowering period (I take it at 9 weeks).   It has a great taste and a "get off your butt and get something done" high.   http://mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori


----------



## SHOT (Jul 21, 2016)

I see... intresting one. Thanks goddess!


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well my personal favorite sativa is Satori, breeder is Mandala  Some times of the year, you can buy directly from Mandala.  Or there is a list of resellers on their site.  It smokes like a sativa, but it can be kept smaller than most sativas and has a 9-10 week flowering period (I take it at 9 weeks).   It has a great taste and a "get off your butt and get something done" high.   http://mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori



Thank you. Sounds like a good one. I bookmarked it. I have a long way to go before I have the tolerence based on the information.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2016)

LOL--Nicebud, Satori can be a bit overwhelming for those not used  to a good sativa type high.  I am quite an...ummm....experienced smoker, having imbibed for 45+ years.  Wow, I think I am getting closer to 50 years than I am 45...how long ago was 1968...


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 24, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--Nicebud, Satori can be a bit overwhelming for those not used  to a good sativa type high.  I am quite an...ummm....experienced smoker, having imbibed for 45+ years.  Wow, I think I am getting closer to 50 years than I am 45...how long ago was 1968...



Its a while. But that a good thing. You can enjoy that level of bud. I want to medicate my pain away. So I'm looking to make it good and potent. So only a little will get me medicated fast. Leaving me still looking and sounding sober. But getting my life back. Indica has been mostly my plants. If not 50/50. Next plant will be a sativa Dom. First I need plenty of the 50/50 to stay normal while growing the sativa. I know they sometimes take longer to mature as well. 

I want the person back that everybody that knows me sees. From past experience. I know its possible. Even with a really messed up bud. I am glad you are here with your experience.


----------

